# Please Post



## Addison (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey everyone, sorry for the blunt title.

I'm calling all hands and posts on deck here please. I'm nearing a huge point in my writing career but I need help, which is where you come in. 

The idea is a tv show that's by the viewers, for the viewers. Seriously, look at all the TV shows you like and don't like and think about what made you like or not like them. The idea is for viewers to determine the kinds of elements in tv shows. 

So in a fantasy the writer's room would go through e-mails, even physical mail, to see what viewers would like to see in a fantasy show and what they would not like. So if you'd like to see a griffin race, or would prefer NOT to see yet another royal soap opera, then everything would be taken into account to make the TV show the viewers want. 

This concept could branch into Sci-Fi, Western, Horror, Crime etc. 

To launch the story, and prove its validity, I need input. I've put out feelers here, but the more I get the better. 

So, everyone, post what you would and wouldn't like in a fantasy TV show, characters, settings, events, character vs. character or character vs nature. 
If you have preferences for other genres then just put that genre before the input. Right now I'm focusing on fantasy. I.E:
Sci-Fi:
Enough with the earth astronaut getting flung to some far side of the galaxy. Just make it a native of some other planet and have him sent off his native world AFTER something, not because he was stuck in a malfunctioning rocket.


----------



## msmcq2015 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm a writer too so I know how you feel. You want something for the fans. That concept is something long forgotten by holloywood. Don't do vampires superhero or damsels in distress, they will co,etc up later.  It's fantasy, so let your creativity show. It worked for Gene Roddenberry.


----------



## Devor (Jan 20, 2016)

This may not be the best way to go about it.  What if you tried posting a series of polls asking what people wanted?  Or setting up an email address for feedback and asking people to tweet it?  I can't speak for the project you're working on, but if you get enough feedback it could also make a great article.


----------



## Addison (Jan 20, 2016)

My teacher agreed that while listening to the viewers is important to make a show they will continue to watch, making a poll or such to see what viewers want prior to initial creation could cause chaos and disorganization. So right now I, for the first time in years, am leaning toward a grade NOT an A. So I have to tighten it up. Make one initial concept and, as they're still for the receiver and input of viewer critique and desires, come up with following episodes to suit the viewers.

Also, as the teacher said everyone would get a curveball thrown at them at some point of their project, I am booted off the fantasy genre. I contacted another student who could hopefully share my grief, he could. They love writing about strong male leads, kinda Harrison Ford types, and now he can not have a male protagonist. 

So, after I drowned the pain in Moonstruck Chocolate, I mulled it over and am stuck between doing Western or Sci-Fi. But once I get a concept for one of them I will post it and await feed back which I will greatly appreciate.


----------



## Devor (Jan 20, 2016)

Addison said:


> My teacher agreed that while listening to the viewers is important to make a show they will continue to watch, making a poll or such to see what viewers want prior to initial creation could cause chaos and disorganization.



This is kind of an aside, but I just happened to finish a Ted talk on this very subject.

Sebastian Wernicke: How to use data to make a hit TV show | TED Talk | TED.com


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jan 21, 2016)

I think this may go without saying, but the biggest thing I'd love to see in a SciFi/Fantasy TV show is more diversity.  People of color treated as full characters with arcs and complexity.  Disabled characters whose story is not about their disability.  LGBT characters whose sexuality is not written between the lines.  Complicated women, unlikable women, anti-hero women - women treated as _people_, not as quest rewards or arm candy or sexy lamps to make the straight white male MC look good.  Tell the stories that we don't get to see.


----------

